# Great Little Lock



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the review Ron, I need a lock like that to replace a broken one.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Thanks for the review Ron, I need a lock like that to replace a broken one.
> 
> - papadan


I hope this works for you. I did not mention above, but this lock come with Phillips head screws … if you need slotted head as I did, you will have to provide.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Ron, I have plenty of flat heads around here, probably reuse the ones in the chest. I refurbished this chest in 1974 for my girlfriend and we will have our 42nd anniversary in June.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Thanks Ron, I have plenty of flat heads around here, probably reuse the ones in the chest. I refurbished this chest in 1974 for my girlfriend and we will have our 42nd anniversary in June.
> 
> - papadan


Congratulations!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Ron,
So this lock impressed you, good to know, always looking for another source for hardware.
Can't understand how the strike was so thin, doesn't seem that it would stand up to the test of time. 
Thanks for the tip on Eldelen, I'll check them out.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron,
> So this lock impressed you, good to know, always looking for another source for hardware.
> Can t understand how the strike was so thin, doesn't seem that it would stand up to the test of time.
> Thanks for the tip on Eldelen, I ll check them out.
> ...


Tom - I found that strange, myself. Not sure what the manufacturer was thinking. The lock plate is 7/64" thick while the strike plate is but 1/32" thick. The lock plate measures 3/8" x 3-1/8" where the strike plate measures 5/16" x 2-3/16". Woodcraft has another lock labeled, Small Box Lock, and it's lock plate indeed measures 5/16" x 2-3/16". I'm now wondering if I ended up with a mispackaged lock. Good thing I wanted to make my own strike plate!

Strike plate debacle aside … it's still a great little lock!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've purchased this same lock twice from Rockler (only I paid quite a bit more for it).

I'm building hope chests for my daughters and these locks fit the ticket nicely. The first was installed in a Red Oak chest, and I did use the strike plate. haven't had any problems with it and didn't think it too thin.

The second one is on my bench right now, waiting to be installed in a Mahogany chest that just needs a couple more coats of lacquer.

I agree with the OP that these are nice lock sets. When I get around to daughter #3, I'll buy it at Woodcraft though.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> ... did use the strike plate. haven t had any problems with it and didn t think it too thin.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt - Was your strike plate the same length and thickness as the lock plate?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I believe it was.

There's not a lot of metal on either side of the rectangular cutout though.

I mounted it into a shallow mortice.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I believe it was.
> 
> There s not a lot of metal on either side of the rectangular cutout though.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Matt. I'll rest in the belief that my lock was mispackaged … just need to pay closer attention next time!


----------

